# He's going to be huge!



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

According to our vet... but is it really true? Nour is currently 15 weeks old, but I don't have a weight. At 8 weeks he was between 12-14 pounds and at 12 weeks old he weighed 22 pounds. He grew 10 pounds in a month, and I'm guessing he's going to continue to do that, ahaha. So how big he's going to get? 

Also how big was your dog at 8 and 12 weeks? What about 4 months old? And how big did they get/you think they will get.

So according to the vet he is HUGE! But do you really think so? He's a German Shepherd x Alaskan Malamute if that is important as well


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

I think it would be hard to tell how big he will get especially when you factor in more than one breed.

My pup was 16 pounds at 8 weeks when we picked him up from the breeder, he was weighed at the breeders vet the day before we picked him up. I had him at my vet 2 days after we picked him up and he was 19 pounds so he gained 3 pounds in 3 days! He is only 11 weeks right now and I will weigh him again on Friday when we go for his next round of shots. So I can't answer your 12 week / 4 month question.


----------



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks! And if it is your pup in your avatar, it is very cute :wub:


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

8 weeks - 10.8 lbs
12 wks - 30 lbs even
the last time we weighed him he was 53.9 lbs and that was at 18 weeks. 

My vet says the same thing about my pup, but only time will tell.


----------



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm going to laugh if he turns out only 50 or 60 pounds. Totally "huge" Lol


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

My dog was the same weight as yours at those ages and he's 27" and 82 pounds now. I think the size of his parents are the best indicators though.


----------



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

His dad, an Alaskan Malamute probably 80-90 pounds. Very big.

I just measured Nour and he is 17.5" tall


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Fritz was 17 pounds at 9 weeks,31 pounds at 12 weeks,48 pounds at 16 weeks and 95 pounds at 2 years old.


----------



## Frankly I'm Frank (Jan 2, 2012)

People are comparing their GSDs to a Malamute cross.
Apparently the OP hopes to have a big dog. Good luck to him, it will probably happen.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I had a malamute/GSD cross 20 years ago. The shelter I adopted him from at 7 weeks said he'd be about 40lbs. 

I was slightly disappointed, because I'd wanted a larger dog--but he ended up 29.5 inches at the withers and 120lbs, give or take a few.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Frankly I'm Frank said:


> People are comparing their GSDs to a Malamute cross.
> Apparently the OP hopes to have a big dog. Good luck to him, it will probably happen.


Didn't notice that,makes everything irrelevant,unless someone else has one.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

lrodptl said:


> Didn't notice that,makes everything irrelevant,unless someone else has one.


Erm....did you read the post before yours?


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

RocketDog said:


> Erm....did you read the post before yours?


Erm........Obviously not


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

My guess? Vet is right. lol 

My grandma has only had malamutes and wowza... those are BIG dogs.


----------



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

RocketDog said:


> I had a malamute/GSD cross 20 years ago. The shelter I adopted him from at 7 weeks said he'd be about 40lbs.
> 
> I was slightly disappointed, because I'd wanted a larger dog--but he ended up 29.5 inches at the withers and 120lbs, give or take a few.


Wow, he sounds huge!  :wild:



> My guess? Vet is right. lol
> 
> My grandma has only had malamutes and wowza... those are BIG dogs.


I have heard they are big, I love dogs so if he turns out big I'll be happy! Although if he turns out smaller like Crystal I'll like him the way he is.


----------



## fuzzybunny321 (Oct 30, 2013)

*Very large German Shepherds*



_Crystal_ said:


> According to our vet... but is it really true? Nour is currently 15 weeks old, but I don't have a weight. At 8 weeks he was between 12-14 pounds and at 12 weeks old he weighed 22 pounds. He grew 10 pounds in a month, and I'm guessing he's going to continue to do that, ahaha. So how big he's going to get?
> 
> Also how big was your dog at 8 and 12 weeks? What about 4 months old? And how big did they get/you think they will get.
> 
> So according to the vet he is HUGE! But do you really think so? He's a German Shepherd x Alaskan Malamute if that is important as well


These puppies will be huge also

German Shepherd Puppies Going To B Huge | Female German Shepherd For Sale in Conowingo, MD | 3517817943 | Dogs on DoggieLife.com


----------

